# Best film schools in toronto



## neelu (Oct 15, 2009)

hi,

I'm interested in direction . what are the best film schools in toronto. 

I've read couple of discussions on this site on this topic and unfortunatly i could not conclude. I'm working now and i want to go for this course as partime . 

Neelu


----------



## Elchow (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Neelu,,
I was just wondering if you got any input on what schools are good for film in toronto,,,  I myself will be graduating from university this year and wish to start a film program from January too. The most I can do is two years. Please do reply if you had any luck with the search...


----------

